# UPDATE-went to Rescue Group, Loving home needed



## ohanachengs

Hello members,

We are looking for a loving home for this gorgeous 9 weeks old male puppy. Recently got him from the reputable breeder. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide the best care for him. 

Up to date with shots. AKC registerable with paperwork of the pedigrees. 

He likes to follow you around the house and knows to potty outside.

Please contact me if you are interested. 

Location: Chino Hills


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Do you have a contract with your Breeder? If you do, you should contact the breeder to return the pup to them, it's usually stipulated in the terms of the contract that the pup is returned to them.


----------



## Neeko13

Oh boy, sorry to hear this..what a cutie pie..yes, I agree, talk w the breeder before you re- home him...


----------



## mylissyk

Please call the breeder and return the puppy to them. If you have a contract, it is probably a stipulation of the contract that if you can't keep the puppy you should return him to the breeder.


----------



## ohanachengs

Thanks for the replies. I contacted the breeder already. They do not take puppies back.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Then they are not truly a reputable breeder...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ohanachengs said:


> Thanks for the replies. I contacted the breeder already. They do not take puppies back.


Here is a list of the Golden Retriever Rescues in CA-contact the one closest to where you live. They each have an area they Serve. Click on the name, their website and contact info comes up. GR Rescues can not buy a pup or dog if you are looking for a rehoming fee. Some even ask for a donation to take the pup/dog into their Rescue Program. 


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## GoldenCamper

A reputable breeder as you mention that you got him from (not) would take a puppy back no question. I suggest you edit your post to remove your number or you will get texts for the next 10 years.

What happened? Pee too much? Did you do your research about what it means to bring up a puppy?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Any reputable breeder would take their puppy back in a heartbeat. Please contact a local GR rescue--as they will be able to better ensure that your dog goes to a loving home. If you don't have success, please take your dog to the nearest shelter. You can never be sure with someone you find via the internet that they are willing and able to provide a good and safe home for the dog, especially on places like Craigslist.


----------



## ohanachengs

GoldenCamper said:


> A reputable breeder as you mention that you got him from (not) would take a puppy back no question. I suggest you edit your post to remove your number or you will get texts for the next 10 years.
> 
> What happened? Pee too much? Did you do your research about what it means to bring up a puppy?


Thanks for the advice. I just removed my number. He knows to potty outside. We just don't have the time needed for him. Should have done more research..our fault.


----------



## GoldenCamper

ohanachengs said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just removed my number. He knows to potty outside. We just don't have the time needed for him. Should have done more research..our fault.


I know people out your way. I will let them know. If it were the east coast we are in dire need of Goldens.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I would adopt him but I am 3,000 miles away. He would complement my 8 yr old girl to partake in a evening meal


----------



## Neciebugs

Oh my, he is adorable! Have you tried crate training? I didn't want to, but after the first 5 days, I had to. She cried a bit when i introduced her to it, but it is a God-send! I would have lost my mind otherwise. See if you have a puppy daycare nearby. I have one for $35 a day, and Daisy goes once a week, more if needed. Perhaps set up an appointment with a personal trainer? IF you can weather the first few months, he will be the best friend your family ever had. Daisy is my 2nd golden (RIP Lady Sienna). I live in SoCal and would take him in a heartbeat, if i didn't have an 8 month old golden! (I think my sig other would shoot me too!) 

I understand how easy it is to get frustrated and think you made a mistake. I am always that way within a few days of bringing home a new pet... heck I was that way when I brought home each of my children (we survived and they are all great adults!). 

Is there anything we can offer, advice wise, that will help you keep this lovely baby? LOTS of knowledge here. If you have more resources, training, help? I am sorry if you have to find him a home, but if you know in your heart it isn't for you, a rescue may be your best option. Please don't just hand him off to anyone... these dogs have hearts of gold and deserve only the best homes.

Goldens are a lot of work at first... (as are all puppies)... but they need lots of love, attention and socialization... I hope things work out, and perhaps you reconsider.


----------



## kellyguy

Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue | Finding loving, lifetime homes for all SoCal Golden Retrievers in need, regardless of conditions or circumstances (Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue), (866) 299-1899 is a group in your area that can assist you.


----------



## NothingbutGold

When you say you don't have time for him, what do you mean? And also, if someone is seriously interested in your pup, what is the next step?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

NothingbutGold said:


> When you say you don't have time for him, what do you mean? And also, if someone is seriously interested in your pup, what is the next step?


If member is interested, contact the OP via PM.


----------



## mylissyk

ohanachengs

You will need 15 posts in order to reply to people via Private Message.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Hi, I am a long time member here and have had a Golden Retriever Rescue for over 20 years. I can take him.I am located on the Central Coast of California, but can do transport from where you are. If you are interested. please respond and we can set up a phone conversation so I can tell you more about myself and my rescue.


----------



## mensa27

I am VERY interested. I live in Colorado, own my home, fenced yard, lots of experience with dogs. Please email me [email protected]


----------



## dottmac

ohanachengs said:


> Hello members,
> 
> We are looking for a loving home for this gorgeous 9 weeks old male puppy. Recently got him from the reputable breeder. Unfortunately, we are unable to provide the best care for him.
> 
> Up to date with shots. AKC registerable with paperwork of the pedigrees.
> 
> He likes to follow you around the house and knows to potty outside.
> 
> Please contact me if you are interested.
> 
> Location: Chino Hills


I would also contact breeder to return but if you do please give breeder my contact info as I would be interested in the puppy. My email is [email protected].


----------



## sophieanne

I'm curious...is it that the breeder won't take the dog back, or is it the breeder won't take the dog back and give a refund? I understand if they won't give a refund, and it would be a costly lesson but they may be able to find a more suitable home for your pup.


----------



## GoldenGeorgia

*Follow-up to your request!*

Can you give details as to why you are unable to give the care required for this puppy? Is it you (humans) or is there something of concern with the dog? Any updates you can provide since the original post? We are in GA, but are looking to find a GR to welcome to our family. I'm not sure if it is realistic, but happy to see exactly what the situation is.


----------



## ohanachengs

Thanks everyone. Puppy is healthy. We were able to find a local breed specific rescue organization for him today. He's in a foster home with 3 other friends until he's big enough for adoption. We miss him dearly but we had to do what is best for him...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear, I'll update your thread title to reflect this.


----------



## jennretz

ohanachengs said:


> Thanks everyone. Puppy is healthy. We were able to find a local breed specific rescue organization for him today. He's in a foster home with 3 other friends until he's big enough for adoption. We miss him dearly but we had to do what is best for him...


Thank you for doing the right thing for this puppy. Acknowledging it was not something you were not ready for and finding a rescue for the pup is thoughtful. You did more than a lot of people do in similar situations who simply rehome and don't attempt to help the dog or even care what happens to it.


----------



## sophieanne

I second what Jenn said...I know it was hard but you did the right thing!


----------

